# "Bigfoot Pomps"



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Went to pickens Monday, Wednesday, and Thursday. Gulf side live sandfleas as bait. Caught more fish than I could count.....only they were catfish and ladyfish. Every cast. Anyone still catching any Pomps out there? Got a buddy who lives in Fort Walton and he went out to the Island this morning and caught 4 nice size pomps in 2 hours. WTH man!? Catching these things this year is like spotting bigfoot.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just got to find the right spot. A lot of guys are catching 4-6 pomps everyday


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm with you, brother. Those dang things are more elusive than my third ex-wife. Last year I was catching them on a Snoopy pole while napping, this year not so much. Oh well, trying and failing is still WAY better than not being able to try!


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

I've been to almost every access point to the Gulf from Navarre end of the national seashore to the Pensacola Pass this year and only have one pomp to show for it. I hear ya' though about being out there fishing......beats sitting in front of a TV somewhere. Gonna try again Sunday morning.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sand fleas or fresh dead shrimp. Get it in a dark area before sand bar or just after first sandbar


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

I guess I've been lucky guys..I've found em everywhere I've gone..


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

pompano67 said:


> I guess I've been lucky guys..I've found em everywhere I've gone..


That confirms it, I'll take you up on the offer to go fishing! I'm looking forward to it now! 
Thanks 
Joe


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Your one ahead of me, I've yet to catch one....mines just growing bigger


----------



## btfl (Dec 2, 2010)

I caught four this morning on Okaloosa Island. Its tough fighting through the ladyfish, but they are still there.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

5-18-14 11am. Just got back this morning. Went out a 530am about 2 miles past Portifino. No pomps this morning either, or lady fish. Just a bunch of dumb catfish, and a tiny probably 24" Blacktip. Live sand fleas as bait, hard to rake up because the beach was so crowded. I beat everyone by about an hour then I felt claustrophobic. Left at 10am and the beach bridge was already getting backed up. Maybe this Tuesday I'll have better luck.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Katartizo said:


> That confirms it, I'll take you up on the offer to go fishing! I'm looking forward to it now!
> Thanks
> Joe


anytime brother you have my number:thumbsup:


----------



## okiman (Jul 26, 2013)

I was out at Ft. Pickens, using live shrimp, sand fiddlers, & even cut bait today and couldn't get a single fish. I didn't feel to bad because nobody around me was caching anything. Not sure if it was just a bad day or I'm doing something wrong. Hopefully this coming weekend is better.


----------

